

Improving Photo Search: A Step Across the Semantic Gap  - Irishsteve
http://googleresearch.blogspot.ie/2013/06/improving-photo-search-step-across.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/gJZg+(Official+Google+Research+Blog)

======
Irishsteve
Would have been nice if they had released their training dataset

